# Von Haus Wisenbaker in Virginia?



## germanshepherddogguy (Oct 8, 2021)

I’m looking for some personal experience with von haus wisenbaker in Virginia. They’re local to us and the dogs seems well bred and well cared for but the prices are hugely expensive - $9500 and $7500 for the two litters they have coming up. I called a couple weeks ago and the lady was pretty brusk on the phone. She agreed to sell us a puppy without asking any questions besides when could my wife and I get the money to her. It was very different than conversations I’ve had with other breeders who wanted to know all sorts of things about us.

We grew up with gsd in our families but this will be our first puppy for ourselves. We’ve done our research over the past year but I still feel like we’ve only scratched the surface of what we know. Is this normal for a breeder and are these prices reasonable? We’re wanting a healthy puppy that has the potential to be shown just locally as a hobby for us.

We were hoping to stick with someone local to us but the wait times are long and this breeder has older puppies available now and lots still available in their more recent litters. The dogs are very good looking but the descriptions are a bit odd, lots of statements about how big their heads and bones are. They seem to also breed teacup yorkies or poodles or something (I can’t remember) which has me wondering if the dogs are bred for looks more than health or temperament.

I searched the forums here and only found one post which was a little strange, several people all had very similar comments with nothing negative at all. No breeder is perfect, there will always be some negatives. Has anyone bought a puppy from them or have some information? Thank you!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

All of those things you've mentioned about this breeder are red flags to me. I would cross them off of your list


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I absolutely wouldn’t. Didn’t even look. You’re better of starting a thread asking for quality breeders and saying what you want in the dog. Or just search the site yourself. My biggest advice is don’t limit the quality of your puppy to the best local breeder.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Is 7500-9500 for a single puppy, or the entire litter? LOL! To be fair, their dogs look okay, all titled and health tested.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Too expensive. Keep looking.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Duke was $200 at the local humane society. He is 83% German Shepherd, 4% Samoyed and the rest is mutt. He's a very happy dog and, while not the brightest crayon, he is probably the sweetest. Don't be crazy enough to pay that for a dog unless you want something VERY specific and he comes with a guarantee to be exactly that.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like they breed German showline which would explain the price. Also looks like they import their litters from Germany which would also increase the price. I don't know if they are actually breeding dogs or are just importing litters to sell. If you are looking to have a relationship with your breeder that goes beyond giving them money and them giving you a puppy I'd look elsewhere.

They us a lot of marketing phases and terms "Our German Shepherd puppies are the top of the line, litterally the best money can buy.", "All are 100% German and have the highlest level of pedigree obtainable!", "We do more than everyone else to make sure our German Shepherds are the best." " We are like no other breeder, we have a completely different concept of breeding." "All of our German Shepherds are bred in Germany to produce only magnificient looking offspring. Our German Shepherds are bred and with only the highest ranked world superstar males. This is done to produce only the best German Shepherd puppies.

"We are not a puppy mill." This is a weird thing to have to put on the front page of your website.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Sent PM!


----------



## germanshepherddogguy (Oct 8, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> Is 7500-9500 for a single puppy, or the entire litter? LOL! To be fair, their dogs look okay, all titled and health tested.


Per puppy and they’re less than some of the other ones! There are older puppies that have been sitting for a couple months that she’s asking $12k for.

I did some more research and took them off our list entirely. There are google reviews where the breeder replied with some crazy stuff like suing someone over a negative review.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Late to the comments, but for that price you could probably import a titled adult. Don't restrict your area to local. Often the best match of what you want in a puppy and with a breeder can be states away.


----------



## carltonnoble (Sep 24, 2021)

I bought a puppy from this breeder and she takes very good care of her dogs. She knows her stuff about German shepherds. She charges the prices she does because her dogs are grand champions. She used to fly to Germany twice a month to show her dogs. All of them have titles. I did not buy the most expensive ones but the puppy I got is great. She talks brisk because she is from another country, I think Germany. But don’t be put off by her. She will answer all your questions and I haven’t found anyone who treats her dogs like she treats them. Your gonna have a hard time finding someone who cooks human food for their dogs twice a day. Sorry. Seen these comments and I’ve bought from her and she really does know what she is doing.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

carltonnoble said:


> I bought a puppy from this breeder and she takes very good care of her dogs. She knows her stuff about German shepherds. She charges the prices she does because her dogs are grand champions. She used to fly to Germany twice a month to show her dogs. All of them have titles. I did not buy the most expensive ones but the puppy I got is great. She talks brisk because she is from another country, I think Germany. But don’t be put off by her. She will answer all your questions and I haven’t found anyone who treats her dogs like she treats them. Your gonna have a hard time finding someone who cooks human food for their dogs twice a day. Sorry. Seen these comments and I’ve bought from her and she really does know what she is doing.


The prices she charges are crazy! There are other reputable showline breeders in the area who have similar bloodlines for much less!


----------



## carltonnoble (Sep 24, 2021)

gsdsteve said:


> The prices she charges are crazy! There are other reputable showline breeders in the area who have similar bloodlines for much less!


I guess if she’s selling them and people are paying the price it must not be too crazy. What other breeders are you speaking of? I’d like to see what they have to offer.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

carltonnoble said:


> I guess if she’s selling them and people are paying the price it must not be too crazy. What other breeders are you speaking of? I’d like to see what they have to offer.


Are you looking for a working line or showline breeder? I Sent the OP that information a month ago!


----------



## carltonnoble (Sep 24, 2021)

gsdsteve said:


> Are you looking for a working line or showline breeder? I Sent the OP that information a month ago!


Working line is my preferred. I just want to research what breeders are charging and what is fair.
What makes a puppy more valuable? If the dad and mom both being champions doesn’t make the puppy worth 7k-10k what is the top price that a puppy is really worth? I know bloodlines drives price but are there other factors? Sorry just doing a lot of research and I want to have a full understanding of what drives the price when looking at breeders. I know hips/elbows/back certifications are things to look for. But when reading this post I just wonder why people feel her prices are not fair. You can send me other breeders you think are excellent in a PM if you’d like. Id love to see them.


----------



## germanshepherddogguy (Oct 8, 2021)

carltonnoble said:


> Working line is my preferred. I just want to research what breeders are charging and what is fair.
> What makes a puppy more valuable? If the dad and mom both being champions doesn’t make the puppy worth 7k-10k what is the top price that a puppy is really worth? I know bloodlines drives price but are there other factors? Sorry just doing a lot of research and I want to have a full understanding of what drives the price when looking at breeders. I know hips/elbows/back certifications are things to look for. But when reading this post I just wonder why people feel her prices are not fair. You can send me other breeders you think are excellent in a PM if you’d like. Id love to see them.





gsdsteve said:


> Are you looking for a working line or showline breeder? I Sent the OP that information a month ago!


This person joining out of the blue to defend this breeder is very, very similar to what happened in another post about the breeder a few years ago. No replies for a long time then someone with a glowing recommendation magically appears. I think the breeder must monitor this site every so often then make up accounts to make it seem like people have had positive experiences with them when that doesn’t seem to be the case according to online reviews.

Thank you for your help. We found a friendly, reputable, and fairly priced breeder. We’ve had our puppy for a month now and she’s wonderful.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

@germanshepherddogguy, photo's are mandatory


----------



## AnnetteM (2 mo ago)

germanshepherddogguy said:


> I’m looking for some personal experience with von haus wisenbaker in Virginia. They’re local to us and the dogs seems well bred and well cared for but the prices are hugely expensive - $9500 and $7500 for the two litters they have coming up. I called a couple weeks ago and the lady was pretty brusk on the phone. She agreed to sell us a puppy without asking any questions besides when could my wife and I get the money to her. It was very different than conversations I’ve had with other breeders who wanted to know all sorts of things about us.
> 
> We grew up with gsd in our families but this will be our first puppy for ourselves. We’ve done our research over the past year but I still feel like we’ve only scratched the surface of what we know. Is this normal for a breeder and are these prices reasonable? We’re wanting a healthy puppy that has the potential to be shown just locally as a hobby for us.
> 
> ...


Oct 2019 litter. Male GSD from Van Haus weisenbaker. At only 2.5 years old..the pup was diagnosed with IBD. Incurable bowel disease. Constant diarrhea. Will prob. Need euthanized soon.


----------



## carltonnoble (Sep 24, 2021)

the puppy that I bought ended up dying after just a year old from a real bad heart murmur. She gave me another to replace so we will see how it goes with the new puppy.


----------

